# Bright green foreground/midground



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

Not sure what it is. Please help ID.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

maybe Staurogyne?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Dwarf lobelia cardinalis. 
:/


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

DutchMuch said:


> Dwarf lobelia cardinalis.
> :/


You are right. Thanks lol.


----------

